# Verslavingen > Roken >  Wie heeft er ervaring met deze methode

## StoppenMetRokenMethode

Graag zou ik ervaringen willen weten over de stoppen met roken methode van
Eric Eraly. Werkt deze methode? En hoe heb jij deze ervaren.

----------


## Raimun

> Graag zou ik ervaringen willen weten over de stoppen met roken methode van
> Eric Eraly. Werkt deze methode? En hoe heb jij deze ervaren.


Alle methoden zijn goed ..zolang jij er zelf in gelooft en vooral , " wil stoppen " !!
Sommige zijn duurder dan andere...!!
Eric Eraly ..heeft 'n goed onderbouwde verkooptechniek !!  :Cool:

----------


## dotito

"Alle methoden zijn goed ..zolang jij er zelf in gelooft en vooral , " wil stoppen " !!!

Dat is goed gesproken Raimun  :Wink: 




Wat ik vind uit mijn ervaring.....is vooral dat het eerst goed moet zitten tussen u oren, en dan pas kan je er voor gaan, gelijk voor wat  :Smile:

----------


## StoppenMetRokenMethode

Bedankt voor het reageren op mijn topic.
Ik ben er zeker mee eens dat je kan stoppen met roken zonder methode.
Maar ik ben benieuwd naar ervaringen van mensen die zijn cursus daadwerkelijk hebben gevolgd. En of ze met behulp van die cursus zijn gestopt of niet.

----------


## Pietje123

Hij maakt in ieder geval graag reclame voor zichzelf ook. Beetje schreeuwerig als je het mij vraagt.

----------

